# Weird "MASON" mason jars



## epratt0504 (Feb 21, 2014)

So I was in the antique store and there were 3 old jars. One said "mason" one said "the mason" and the last said "the mason" with "ball" above the word mason.  Mason was in a swirly type font like the ball font. And the "the" is small in the loop of the M.    Any one have any ideas if these are some yakamoto jar or if they are something to add to my collection.  Thanks in advance to who ever responds.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 22, 2014)

Sounds like RB 1651,266 and just "Mason" needs a little more info. The real deal anyway.


----------



## epratt0504 (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm trying to figure out how to attach a picture of the jar... sorry. I'm new to this smart phone business


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 22, 2014)

Most phones aren't supported here, not yet anyway.Some people managed somehow but I've never owned one to try it.


----------



## MNJars (Feb 23, 2014)

if it's a yellow/green bead seal "Ball the Mason" pint, it's worth big money, but it!


----------



## epratt0504 (Feb 26, 2014)

Not sure what the yellow green bead seal is?  Im still learning all this stuff...I'll try to get a pic posted so you can see.


----------



## deenodean (Feb 26, 2014)

email me your pictures at deenodean@hotmail.com and I will post them for you.


----------



## epratt0504 (Feb 26, 2014)

Ok i emailed you some pix. Thanks


----------



## deenodean (Feb 27, 2014)

epratt0504 said:
			
		

> Ok i emailed you some pix. Thanks



I did not receive any emails or pictures. Make sure the letters in the email address are small .


----------



## epratt0504 (Feb 27, 2014)

Ok i tried again... from my desktop this time


----------



## deenodean (Feb 27, 2014)

epratt0504 said:
			
		

> So I was in the antique store and there were 3 old jars. One said "mason" one said "the mason" and the last said "the mason" with "ball" above the word mason. Mason was in a swirly type font like the ball font. And the "the" is small in the loop of the M. Any one have any ideas if these are some yakamoto jar or if they are something to add to my collection. Thanks in advance to who ever responds.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 2, 2014)

I'm not sure which one was referred to but the picture is a shoulder seal.CHECK THIS OUT


----------



## jarsnstuff (Mar 3, 2014)

Photos look like there's only two different jars, where's the one that's just "Mason"?


----------



## deenodean (Mar 4, 2014)

jarsnstuff said:
			
		

> Photos look like there's only two different jars, where's the one that's just "Mason"?


The 1st jar is 'The Mason' with a circle around the word ' The' . The circle line originates  from the letter M in Mason. What RB # would this be?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 4, 2014)

> Sounds like RB 1651,266 and just "Mason" needs a little more info. The real deal anyway.


That's the 2651 I think. The other is the 266. I didn't notice any others but I may have missed them.


----------



## MNJars (Mar 4, 2014)

It's Redbook #1651.  I can't confirm The Ball Mason right now.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 4, 2014)

Well I had it right the first time anyway.[]


----------

